# Clomid mood swings depression anxiety



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just at 5th week of PCT

Clomid 100 50 50 50 50 50

Nolva 20 20 20 20

Never in previous 3 cycles felt such a shot down (test,tren cycle)

My mood changes every 2 hours ,I am so emotional,feel insecure,worrying all the time

mental fogginess/fuzziness, difficulty concentrating, anxiety low libido !

earlier never used Clomid in PCT just Nolvadex but alway get back good and never felt anything even similar!

Just to ask from your experiences about Clomid sideeffects or this is purely down to low testesteron levels after cycle !!!

Thanks


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I get no sides from clomid at-all, sounds like your heavily shut down, did you not run HCG?


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Clomid is known for pretty harsh side effects bud.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like its the clomid mate, Ive ran clomid at 100mg/day for 4 weeks without any sides but it can destroy some people though!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Some love clomid tho i absolutely hate it as it give me bad anxiety.Best with nolva and AI and some hcg....I know the feeling mate tho it will lift


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Id say its coz your shut down and havent got much test


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Chunkee said:


> I get no sides from clomid at-all, sounds like your heavily shut down, did you not run HCG?


Unfortunately have not ,could t get any but will do extended power pct!

It just that earlier never felt anything even similar ,it looks I am turning to an female(was crying few nights ago lol  ) )


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Id say its coz your shut down and havent got much test


Well I hope this does t stay forever, and I had good indication in earlier cycles about my test coming back by acne start popin all over my face ,had to take antibiotics to calm those down but not this time no acne (I am glad and sad in same tame


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

benki11 said:


> Unfortunately have not ,could t get any but will do extended power pct!
> 
> It just that earlier never felt anything even similar ,it looks I am turning to an female(was crying few nights ago lol  ) )


Definately consider dropping the clomid and going for either adex or aromasin with the nolva


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I dont think its the Clomid causing the issues here, therefor don't drop it. You are feeling like this because your androgen levels have crashed. Clomid will be the best thing to raise your test levels. Carry on with it and it should pass. You could consider adding proviron to make yourself feel better however this is a controversial topic when it comes to PCT some agree with it some dont.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Classic signs of low testosterone. Clomid will help recover your natural test far better than nolva alone so personally I think it would be foolish to drop it.

Or you could always stop taking it for a week or 2 and monitor how you feel then if there's no positive change start taking it again.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

slunkeh said:


> I dont think its the Clomid causing the issues here, therefor don't drop it. You are feeling like this because your androgen levels have crashed. Clomid will be the best thing to raise your test levels. Carry on with it and it should pass. You could consider adding proviron to make yourself feel better however this is a controversial topic when it comes to PCT some agree with it some dont.


Actually I have proviron ready to go but affrid because some people on here say that even in small doses proviron will keep you shutt down !but it would be nice if not........


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought maybe by dropping the clomid and adding AI with nolva he would be feeling better a lot faster.With me as soon as i quit the clomid i was feeling less anxiety quite quick tho not saying you guys are wrong either.Just think the clomid could be adding to them feelings to.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well if as you say you have done pcts in the past and recovered fine and never used clomid and felt ok during pct, and now this time you feel anxious and depressed , that would point to there being a strong possibility it could be the clomid. it really is not rare , do a google search there are tons of people on various boards that hate the mental sides with clomid.

at least if you drop it and feel no better after a couple weeks you will have eliminated that factor, and you already know you can recover without it because you have done so in the past.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Happened to me on just clomid.nxt time ran nolva at 40mg and was fine.mixture of low test and high circulating oestrogen imo.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I mean nolva alongside the clomid not by itself


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

I started out at 100 / 100 / 50 couldnt do the last week. i was so emotional. All of a sudden i would start crying like a little girl. then my mood was up and down like a yoyo.

Taken clomid before and didnt happen but this time i ran test tren masteron (rohm ttm)

Both done tren and felt like this....coincidence?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

robbo9 said:


> I started out at 100 / 100 / 50 couldnt do the last week. i was so emotional. All of a sudden i would start crying like a little girl. then my mood was up and down like a yoyo.
> 
> Taken clomid before and didnt happen but this time i ran test tren masteron (rohm ttm)
> 
> Both done tren and felt like this....coincidence?


TBH don t. Think so mate it s probably that we got completely and utterly shootted just hope not forever , couldn't live this way much longer , emotions ,constant worry ,anxiety and no libido or energy to do anything is just killin me!

Btw I just started feeling this way at beginning of 4th week of my PCT!!!!

Same as you?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely sounds like low test mate, i've recently been tested for VERY low test levels 5 weeks post cycle and i feel sh1t. libido is awful.

I did poor PCT's though so i'm confident ill recover.

About to start HCG/clomid and hopefully will sort me out.

I get really depressed from Clomid but i battle through it because its well worth how well it helps me recover.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

The thing here with side effects of medication like this, is that its so individualistic, some people get it , others dont. Like Trev said it causes him anxiety, dropped it and know hes fine. i have just come off a serious blast/cruise, have long term severe anxiety/panic problems, things have only improved since starting pct with clomid, make that what you will

IMO if you have been fine with nolva before and hadnt use clomid, then things could point to that being the culprit. but i did see you ran tren, so you could just be really shutdown. i would always suggest dropping something if it makes you feel anxious, but your on week 4 of pct, you cant have long left on clomid??


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

TBH don t. Think so mate it s probably that we got completely and utterly shootted just hope not forever , couldn't live this way much longer , emotions ,constant worry ,anxiety and no libido or energy to do anything is just killin me!

Btw I just started feeling this way at beginning of 4th week of my PCT!!!!

Same as you?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

benki11:3451839 said:


> TBH don t. Think so mate it s probably that we got completely and utterly shootted just hope not forever , couldn't live this way much longer , emotions ,constant worry ,anxiety and no libido or energy to do anything is just killin me!
> 
> Btw I just started feeling this way at beginning of 4th week of my PCT!!!!
> 
> Same as you?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

going from an androgen compound 5x more androgenic than test to a big fat zero... hmmmmmm :whistling:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

What a week ,my wife said that she is afraid if I go and do blood tests that I will change!

She said this is me she wonted all the time and wait for this kind of man all her life!

But she is afraid if my test levels go up to normal that I ll go up to normal as well,

Old me ,with less emotions , lazy , she said lately I am so sweet and understanding,

I tell her every day that love her ,wait for her after job ,we watch movie stogether,I clean house cook ,take care of our daughter take her to scool and back I even started crying

Last night and before going to bad without any reason what so ever,but she likes that.

But I never told her about ,my depresion ,constant warry,anxiety ,no libido,fear of everithing even bad toughts about our future

Makes me just cry! My god I used to be man in house ,now I act like litte girl!!

Will I ever be old me again?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, you'll be old you again, just give it time.

You on the clomid?

I'm on clomid now, just 50mg/day as it kills me at 100mg. Hoping my test will increase in a month or so.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't have those symptoms before I started pct apart from not so good libido or erections then a week in bang felt horrible all the sides you mentioned... I'm on 100mg clomid, 2500iu 2x a week, the depression has gone still a bit if anxiety and I'm 2 weeks in would rather be on test


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

MrWibble said:


> I didn't have those symptoms before I started pct apart from not so good libido or erections then a week in bang felt horrible all the sides you mentioned... I'm on 100mg clomid, 2500iu 2x a week, the depression has gone still a bit if anxiety and I'm 2 weeks in would rather be on test


That's probably the clomid mainly making you feel like that. Be patient and give it a few weeks when you fininsh pct. I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

benki11 said:


> What a week ,my wife said that she is afraid if I go and do blood tests that I will change!
> 
> She said this is me she wonted all the time and wait for this kind of man all her life!
> 
> ...


It will lift mate dont worry be positive with it.I would honestly consider dropping the clomid to see if it helps as it definately did with me.Be best to get the bloods taken so you can see if its high estrogen low test levels etc.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just back from gym (chest day) do it evry Monday

So disappointed even more now because 5 weeks after last pin I started losing streinght gains

last week 9x120 I just made 6x120 kg and my god that is so huge drop in just a week!

Couldnt do anything good today on gym !

I changed training routne this Monday normaly I would train late in evening 6-7 pm

And today I came just after breakfast around 10 am and had bad (Emotionaly ) day yesterday so I hope

This streingth is just ( body clock reset) not permanent side affect of depresion in PCT

Thinking this power pct I wanted to do for 6 weeks I ll cut today and 5 weeks is enough I hope.!

Does your training suck as well during after pct??.?.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

training is better, but thats is only due to the fact i felt like **** on cycle, and didnt want to train/eat etc

i think problems will start to get better as you recover, and i would suggest getting bloods done

only you know how bad you depression/anxiety is, some can power through for a few week until you recover

others, like myself, require treatment to alleviate anxiety, so if you think things are that bad that you cant deal with your problems, then i would advise to see you dr


----------



## harryblue (Oct 13, 2008)

benki11 said:


> What a week ,my wife said that she is afraid if I go and do blood tests that I will change!
> 
> She said this is me she wonted all the time and wait for this kind of man all her life!
> 
> ...


If you want to take your mind off it you can pop round mine, I've got a shirt that needs ironing and you can clean out the oven for me


----------



## harryblue (Oct 13, 2008)

Seriously, just before I started my PCT my aggression was through the roof, mood all over the place.

As soon as I started my clomid/nolva PCT I seemed to chill right out.

I haven't noticed any sides, other than the usual mood swings and feeling a bit down occasionally.

The thing to remember is its normal, its ok to feel like that, it will pass, if you start getting anxious about it then it'll make it much worse.

My libido has taken a hit though.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Clomid does the same to me.. Even started using at once at start of cycle (was going to try the EOD approach to help minimize shutdown) and got that effect (test wouldnt have kicked in, and had never ran a cycle before, so not shutdown...)

Never touching it again, was a state last time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Clomid made me a mess, I was crying when the little black girl died in Hunger Games, whenever a meaningful song came on the radio.

From what I can gather I never recovered no better either.

Saying that I've got some for pct, wether i'll use will depend on state of mind at the time.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

harryblue said:


> If you want to take your mind off it you can pop round mine, I've got a shirt that needs ironing and you can clean out the oven for me


yep no bother , if it will make feel me better!

anything just not this ,today I stop takin Clomid so I guess will find out soon was Clomid culprint


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Clomid made me a mess, I was crying when the little black girl died in Hunger Games, whenever a meaningful song came on the radio.
> 
> From what I can gather I never recovered no better either.
> 
> Saying that I've got some for pct, wether i'll use will depend on state of mind at the time.


Haha i'm like that, feel so emotional it's horrible.

I start getting insecure with my gf too. On just 50mg a day (been about 5 days) and feel it already. I take it on a night, it doesnt half make me dream.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to update this thread 2 -3 weeks after last Clomid I started to feel less depressed but I still Feel anxiety , witch I had through my life ,and it runs in family unfortunately !

So I would say that Clomid makes me feel miserable !

I ll be afraid of next time , probably I ll use something else instead of clomid!!


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I hate Clomid side effects, i almost drove my car into a tree i was so low. But from blood work it really is the best thing for the HPTA. Nolva did **** all. The thing that worked for me was a **** load of 5-HTP and 10,000mg Omega 3's i was fine after that. Maybe worth a shot.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Benki11 did you take HCG during cycle and how did things play out mate?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Benki11 did you take HCG during cycle and how did things play out mate?


Well well well the wanderer returns


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Im exactly the same m8, depression and mood swings, turns me into an emotional wreck, horrible stuff!

Clomid and tren are big no no's for me.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Not read the thread, but first time I did clomid i got pure rage and the dreams, best way is to take it before bed. Have some cranberry juice, and if still not feeling better get some ghrp makes me feel awesome. But ride it out sides should go after a bit


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Fat said:


> Benki11 did you take HCG during cycle and how did things play out mate?


No I did t use hcg ,probably big mistake !

Things are great now almost 4 monts after cycle ,I feel good ,no depression or anything and when I thought I am back feeling great

I done blood tests and unfortinetly They came back bad ,real bad , testestorone levels at 7nmol !

But I still feel good and I am due to do next blood cycle in week!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

benki11 said:


> No I did t use hcg ,probably big mistake !
> 
> Things are great now almost 4 monts after cycle ,I feel good ,no depression or anything and when I thought I am back feeling great
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well mate and let us know how you fixed your blood work when you do.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

My first cycle was Nolva only. Recovered fine, great PCT.

Second cycle was stronger, so ran Clomid and Nolva.

50/50/50

20/20/10/10.

Felt so low during PCT, stopped Clomid after week 3 to see if helped.

Now, 2 weeks after PCT, libido is back to normal, gym sessions going well.

But still pretty anxious and periods of feeling real low. I'm guessing my hormones just still unbalanced. Don't think I'll run Clomid again though.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bdub said:


> My first cycle was Nolva only. Recovered fine, great PCT.
> 
> Second cycle was stronger, so ran Clomid and Nolva.
> 
> ...


do the blood work only way to say are you recovered !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Clomid just makes me tired tbh. I guess I am lucky. But yeah you sound shut down completely. What cycle did you run ?


----------



## blue0eyes0 (Apr 11, 2011)

after reading this im not sure i want to use clomid for pct, does nolva and aramasin really work instead? i have mild anxiety sometimes anyway so...lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Clomid just makes me tired tbh. I guess I am lucky.


Im the same, im running 100mg clomid / 20mg nolva atm and feel totally fine emotionally, just a bit tired. I think iv found something with sides that dont affect me


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I hate the stuff... But I know it's the best for my body when it comes to recovery... So I just bite down hard and hope the 4 weeks will be over soon! It's fvcking hard, but even when feeling like killing myself during PCT, I can still put on a "normal" face/attitude to friends and family!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update to an older thread but I changed my mind about clomid doing anxiety,depresion because at time depresion stoped after stoping clomid!

But I never realy recoverd from this cycle so 5 months on I am redoing PCT with same (Power PCT) and have non of those side effects!!!

So after all my trials and error I learned that It not Clomid that makes you depressed but hard shoutdown after cycle of steroids!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Low test, which is what a lot of the guys said. But you gotta realise, even though some people suffer when using Clomid, there's a reason it's still so popular, after all , it's been around for ages.

The reason it's still popular is because it works.


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

after some adivce guys..... suffering from really bad anxiety etc prety much the same as the guy that post on here first low sex drive, anxiety depression up n down etc. curently half way throught pct on clomid and after yesterday had some sort of breakdown i just lost it and started screaming n shoutin the just burst into tears! then felt like i was going to die or pass out for a good few hours dint actully take any clomid yesterday and last nyt i felt fine as well as when i woke up this morning but its come over me again. understanably its not going to get out of my system that quick but just unsure what to do wether to carry on threw it or just stop taking it alll togther. at docs tomoz so get blood works dne to check test levels and see results. just a bit confusing with alot of conflicting posts on here about what to do. hopefully someone that has had a similar experince can advice me on what m next move should be seroiusly cant handle this any more!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

scott199 said:


> after some adivce guys..... suffering from really bad anxiety etc prety much the same as the guy that post on here first low sex drive, anxiety depression up n down etc. curently half way throught pct on clomid and after yesterday had some sort of breakdown i just lost it and started screaming n shoutin the just burst into tears! then felt like i was going to die or pass out for a good few hours dint actully take any clomid yesterday and last nyt i felt fine as well as when i woke up this morning but its come over me again. understanably its not going to get out of my system that quick but just unsure what to do wether to carry on threw it or just stop taking it alll togther. at docs tomoz so get blood works dne to check test levels and see results. just a bit confusing with alot of conflicting posts on here about what to do. hopefully someone that has had a similar experince can advice me on what m next move should be seroiusly cant handle this any more!


Just wait it will pass,stay strong!!

After a couple of weeks you will feel fine again and don't stop Clomid because clomid is t doing it but your low testesterone levels and shutdown after use of steroids !

I was at same place ,6 months ago I thought all kind of weird things and did t see any point of living (scary) depressed so much but it went away as testesterone slowly started bouncing up and other hormonal changes!

Did you use Tren by any chance?


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

benki11 said:


> Just wait it will pass,stay strong!!
> 
> After a couple of weeks you will feel fine again and don't stop Clomid because clomid is t doing it but your low testesterone levels and shutdown after use of steroids !
> 
> ...


was on test prob and anavar mate. have done tren before in a while ago but dint have any similar symptoms however course wasnt as long so dont think i will have shut down then........ il try n stick it out only just over a week left. any ideas when this should lift and my levels should come back??


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

at docs tomoz so any 1 recon i could get prescribed somthing from there to take the edge of it ??


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

scott199 said:


> was on test prob and anavar mate. have done tren before in a while ago but dint have any similar symptoms however course wasnt as long so dont think i will have shut down then........ il try n stick it out only just over a week left. any ideas when this should lift and my levels should come back??


Any steroid shotdown your natural test production mate ,so I believe you are shoutdown !

How long was it between your last two or more cycles ,you ever done hcg while on?

It can take time for your body to adjust itself post cycle and other hormonal changes I would say in 2 weeks you ll be mentally better,but

Your test levels might take some time to bounce back !(do blood tests 4 weeks post pct)

Stay strong and don't forget all those fellings aren't real they are just in your head you ll feel better soon


----------



## scott199 (Jan 30, 2013)

benki11 said:


> Any steroid shotdown your natural test production mate ,so I believe you are shoutdown !
> 
> How long was it between your last two or more cycles ,you ever done hcg while on?
> 
> ...


was a long time inbetween the courses was 2010 the last 1 i did before my most recnt cycle. never done hgc made a bit of a error in not planing my pct properly before hand so i started it a week late and would of bin longe if i would of waited for hgc was advised n told that id be ok just on the clomid did sum reasrch n again got some conflicting info on it wether it can be taken as pct on its own.


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

I am in the same boat . i did a cycle of sustanon 750 for 12 weeks and winstrol for 4 weeks . i didnt know about pct cause i was new so , when i didnt feel recovered i blasted 5000 iu hcg since my testicle was shrunken folowed by nolavdex and clomid but stopped after 2 weeks cause of the side effects . here i am 4 months later after pct and doctor put me on clomid 50 mg eod for 10 weeks cause he seen my blood work that was done twice and 519ng/dl total testosterone but 9.9pg/ml free ( 8.6-26.1) , shbg 52 the first time but it went down 2 months post pct to 45.

i have been one week on clomid and i feel depressed should i cut my dose to 25 ?i got 4 kids and i hate that they have to see me like this . i guess the doctor felt my first pct was incomplete despite normal lh levels 7.2.

no libido,weak erection while on clomid .for some reason i had high dhea sulfate .

i even had a varicoclectomy done from the same doctor/specialist and felt fine for a whole month then i crashed no morning wood but night time was always there .

sorry to hijack the thread but i am miserable and dont know if i should stop taking the clomid or cut the dose in half?

I thank you in advance as this thread gave me hope .

ps fsh stayed low 2.2 . and unleashed made a difference for a month that i felt good i just didnt wanna be on it for too long as i thought it could be counter productive.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

chi-raq nick said:


> I am in the same boat . i did a cycle of sustanon 750 for 12 weeks and winstrol for 4 weeks . i didnt know about pct cause i was new so , when i didnt feel recovered i blasted 5000 iu hcg since my testicle was shrunken folowed by nolavdex and clomid but stopped after 2 weeks cause of the side effects . here i am 4 months later after pct and doctor put me on clomid 50 mg eod for 10 weeks cause he seen my blood work that was done twice and 519ng/dl total testosterone but 9.9pg/ml free ( 8.6-26.1) , shbg 52 the first time but it went down 2 months post pct to 45.
> 
> i have been one week on clomid and i feel depressed should i cut my dose to 25 ?i got 4 kids and i hate that they have to see me like this . i guess the doctor felt my first pct was incomplete despite normal lh levels 7.2.
> 
> ...


Do you live in the states?


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

Than you for the reply and yes .


----------



## shining10j (Feb 6, 2013)

*benki11* ,

First, I want to thank you so much for posting this thread and sharing your experience. and thank you more for coming back and updating the thread with the final

result and the complete recovery that you done.

Second, I want to tell you that you have saved my life somehow by letting me know that I wasn't the only know who feeling the same thing specially after PCT. Coz while I was on cycle , Yes I had a little mood swings and depression and anxiety every now and then, but i was certain that was the side effect from the stuff I was taking. But 2 month after the cycle, I started to feel worse and worse and I didn't know what was causing all that, I was very worry that I thought it's me that going crazy and the side effect are no longer in my system. but reading your thread it was more than a medicine for me. anyway, I did test and EQ 750 a week for 12 weeks. it was hard by the 4th week, i never suffer from anxiety nor depression ( I'm always a happy person and I have strong confident almost all the time). by the 4th week, EXTREAM anxiety came to me along with instant depression. it was kibda under control and not as bad as while I'm on pct ,coz the feeling of getting bigger and stronger kinda help not letting the side effect take over. but when i started the pct, it started to get worse and worse and uncontrollable, in other words ( I was its victim that had no option but to live it ).

I'm a college student , so I had to deal with people almost every day and that was the hardest days in my life to where you prefer death. despite the thoughts that comes to your mind as you stated earlier that you come to a point to where there is nothing worth living. I finally finish the pct (25mg clomid ED for 4 weeks).

the next day after I stopped, I felt like I've gone to totally to different stage, very wired unstable feeling. my mood start to change every 5 minute !!! few minutes I'm extremely positive, and a minute later I will think of every single thing in my life as its the worst and nothing will get better and I'm basically a loser !. the funny thing is everytime I look at the mirror , I laugh and wonder how could I feel such crazy sad feelings without realizing that I gained the best muscles that I've always wanted. at the end, Now I'm 2 weeks after pct and I'm feeling about 60% of mood swings depression anxiety instead of 200% !!! . My question is, when do you think I will fully recover !? and by fully recovering , does that elmenate all these mood swings depression anxiety!??? or does it takes time to slowly go away? because honestly, its too hard for me now to see it going away as if its impossible to go away. and I really miss the old me *,* and I'm wondering If I will ever go back to be the same.

Excuse my English ( my 3rd language ) , and I'm sorry for the long message, looking forward for your answer.

Thanks once again.


----------



## shining10j (Feb 6, 2013)

benki11 ,

First, I want to thank you so much for posting this thread and sharing your experience. and thank you more for coming back and updating the thread with the final

result and the complete recovery that you done.

Second, I want to tell you that you have saved my life somehow by letting me know that I wasn't the only know who feeling the same thing specially after PCT. Coz while I was on cycle , Yes I had a little mood swings and depression and anxiety every now and then, but i was certain that was the side effect from the stuff I was taking. But 2 month after the cycle, I started to feel worse and worse and I didn't know what was causing all that, I was very worry that I thought it's me that going crazy and the side effect are no longer in my system. but reading your thread it was more than a medicine for me. anyway, I did test and EQ 750 a week for 12 weeks. it was hard by the 4th week, i never suffer from anxiety nor depression ( I'm always a happy person and I have strong confident almost all the time). by the 4th week, EXTREAM anxiety came to me along with instant depression. it was kibda under control and not as bad as while I'm on pct ,coz the feeling of getting bigger and stronger kinda help not letting the side effect take over. but when i started the pct, it started to get worse and worse and uncontrollable, in other words ( I was its victim that had no option but to live it ).

I'm a college student , so I had to deal with people almost every day and that was the hardest days in my life to where you prefer death. despite the thoughts that comes to your mind as you stated earlier that you come to a point to where there is nothing worth living. I finally finish the pct (25mg clomid ED for 4 weeks).

the next day after I stopped, I felt like I've gone to totally to different stage, very wired unstable feeling. my mood start to change every 5 minute !!! few minutes I'm extremely positive, and a minute later I will think of every single thing in my life as its the worst and nothing will get better and I'm basically a loser !. the funny thing is everytime I look at the mirror , I laugh and wonder how could I feel such crazy sad feelings without realizing that I gained the best muscles that I've always wanted. at the end, Now I'm 2 weeks after pct and I'm feeling about 60% of mood swings depression anxiety instead of 200% !!! . My question is, when do you think I will fully recover !? and by fully recovering , does that elmenate all these mood swings depression anxiety!??? or does it takes time to slowly go away? because honestly, its too hard for me now to see it going away as if its impossible to go away. and I really miss the old me *,* and I'm wondering If I will ever go back to be the same.

Excuse my English ( my 3rd language ) , and I'm sorry for the long message, looking forward for your answer.

Thanks once again.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

You ll be fine mate !Stay positive it s not real and it will go away soner then you think and yes you will psychologically recover fully!

Your HpTA is shutdown probably still hard and if in your place I would go to GP tell him how you feel and he ll do blood test for you so

You can then upload them here !

So lads can help you out !


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

benki11 said:


> You ll be fine mate !Stay positive it s not real and it will go away soner then you think and yes you will psychologically recover fully!
> 
> Your HpTA is shutdown probably still hard and if in your place I would go to GP tell him how you feel and he ll do blood test for you so
> 
> ...


Hey brother , you think I should keep going with the clomid the doctor RX for me ? since he felt my first only 3 weeks pct was incomplete even know my TT is 519 and FT 9.9 (8.6-26.1) my shbg was kinda high 52 the first time then 45.8 after 2 months but my LH is 7.2 (2-8.6)

Thanks you in advance bro . Ps this thread is really encouraging thank you for starting a hope thread .


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Clomid doesnt suit me at all


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chi-raq nick said:


> Hey brother , you think I should keep going with the clomid the doctor RX for me ? since he felt my first only 3 weeks pct was incomplete even know my TT is 519 and FT 9.9 (8.6-26.1) my shbg was kinda high 52 the first time then 45.8 after 2 months but my LH is 7.2 (2-8.6)
> 
> Thanks you in advance bro . Ps this thread is really encouraging thank you for starting a hope thread .


How long have you been on Comid ? you using something else with it HCG or Nolvadex?

Your cycle history?


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the reply . Cycle was 12 weeks sustanon 750 a week and 35 days Winstrol injection after that I did a 2 weeks pct then like a idiot I bought this transdermal cream without knowing it was suppressive so did that for a month . After a month or so I felt my testicles and they felt shrunken so I blasted 5000 iu and after a week I did another 2 weeks of nolvadex , this ended last September . Did 2 blood works 1) TT 517 (350-1100) FT 9.9 shbg in the range but high 52 then second blood work TT 519 FT 9.9 shbg went down 45.8 .

I did a varicocele surgery on December 6th cause I was in pain after that everything was fine until I started waking with no wood .

My doctor put me on 10 weeks of clomid 50 mg eod I guess he felt incomplete pct both times despite my lh being in range 7.2 both times . I been on clomid for 2 weeks.

Than you for your knowledge .


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chi-raq nick said:


> Thank you for the reply . Cycle was 12 weeks sustanon 750 a week and 35 days Winstrol injection after that I did a 2 weeks pct then like a idiot I bought this transdermal cream without knowing it was suppressive so did that for a month . After a month or so I felt my testicles and they felt shrunken so I blasted 5000 iu and after a week I did another 2 weeks of nolvadex , this ended last September . Did 2 blood works 1) TT 517 (350-1100) FT 9.9 shbg in the range but high 52 then second blood work TT 519 FT 9.9 shbg went down 45.8 .
> 
> I did a varicocele surgery on December 6th cause I was in pain after that everything was fine until I started waking with no wood .
> 
> ...


Well lh is in range and Testesterone is good range ,but shbg is bit high (SHBG levels increase with estrogenic states and some medicine!

How s you r diet and body fat?

Excess estrogen can cause the problems you have,lifestyle !

I would keep going on clomid for 2 more weeks at 100 mg a day and then redo bloods again!

Mate my knowledge is nothing , I will refer you to most knowledgable lad around @hackskii


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you , I talk to hackskii and he has a lot of knowledge he told me you fine give it month after pct it takes a while for your body to get to homestasis .

My estradiol was in range it was 21 the first time 14-70 and 17 last time . I think my shbg was raised artificially from too much hcg at one time and all the clomid and nolvadex . But I'm gonna go ahead and take your advice and keep on with the clomid since my pct were incomplete .


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

chi-raq nick said:


> Thank you , I talk to hackskii and he has a lot of knowledge he told me you fine give it month after pct it takes a while for your body to get to homestasis .
> 
> My estradiol was in range it was 21 the first time 14-70 and 17 last time . I think my shbg was raised artificially from too much hcg at one time and all the clomid and nolvadex . But I'm gonna go ahead and take your advice and keep on with the clomid since my pct were incomplete .


Yep and retest bloods 4 weeks after clomid not a same day!


----------



## chi-raq nick (Sep 6, 2012)

Got ya , thank you . My body fat is at 13-14 ,I am 195 , 6 foot tall. Work out 3-4 times a week no fast food , eat clean mostly home cooked food . I have to stay in shape I only got one kidney due too a gun shot Wound on my younger stupid days .its this clomid that's ****ing with my head one day I'm ok one day I'm not but when I read this thread it made me realize what's causing this .

Thank you.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update- Just starting PCT after another use of tren test cycle and hope this time I want feel as bad!!!!!

At this very moment I feel as good as always but it s still early, I think listening to mods on this board I learn some stuff wich many people skip , use of HCG during cycle and then at right time proper PCT!!

There was everything in here in Stickies but I was slow learner and btw if you read Hackskiii threads you can't go wrong , at least at this very moment I think so!!!!

But I will keep this thread updated and I hope this time ill be fine


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Been for a week on pct now still (thanks god ) no bad sides  )


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I cried at Top Gear once while on Clomid. Hamonds car broke down... it was a harrowing experience :\


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i had a lump on my throat watchin monsters inc lol

horrible stuff

. one and only time used . hcg and nolv all the way for me


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Update

So It has been over two months since last pin and this time around did t have any issues with clomid at all!

So HCG Really helps and Clomid doesn't cause these sides at all - it was just (very ,very)low Testesterone side effects !!!!!!


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Absolutely quality thread mate. There's hope for us all walking that lonely road.


----------



## makinggains (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesus, this thread is disturbing. Seems people start cycles when they have no understanding of what they are doing to their bodies and lack any sort of pre-cycle planning.

Most guys with issues on this thread could have avoided them with proper understanding and planning IMO.


----------

